# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Përdoruesit e Windows 7

## RaPSouL

Sapo instalova pakon më të re të Microsoft, pra Windows 7, deri tani jam mëse i kënaqur me atë çka shfaq ose ofron ky version beta i Microsoftit.

Të gjithë përdoruesin e Win 7 mund të marrin pjesë këtu dhe të tregojnë veprime që ndoshta nuk i din të gjithë me të cilët puna e përdoruesve të tjerë do të bëhej më e lehtë. Aktualisht gjithçka është në regull tek unë personalisht por tek ju? Keni hasur ndonjë problem ose diçka, apo dini ndonjë më të re? 

Me tmira!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ne desktop me virtual pc 2007 1 gb ram amd turion 64 punon per mbrekulli dual boot ne acer aspire one intel atom 1.6 1gb ram eshte shume I ngavashte akoma eshte shpejt te flitet per te per mendimin tim.

Ardi

----------


## RaPSouL

Kam Intel Celeron 2,6 Ghz aktualisht me 1.25 Gb Ram 32 bit dhe punon për mrekulli.

----------


## francovice

E kam shkarkuar Windows 7 ne kam djegur ne DVD ne formatin ISo por desha te pyes stafin e forumit, me sakte ata qe e kan instaluar kete version BETA.
A ia vlen ta instaloj ne pc tim kete version (pc eshte pak i vjeter)
2.8Ghz Pentium 4
1Gb RAm DDR
80Gb HDD 
128Mb Graphic card.
MoBo Asrock P4M800

A mjafton 2.8 Ghz procesor dhe 1 Gb ram qe pc ta perballoje kete windows?

----------


## autotune

francovice nese nuk ke ndonje profesion te rend si grafik apo audio ateher un po them PO, W7 nuk kerkon performanc shum te madhe ,1GB ram nuk osht i mjaftushem por sidoqoft ja vlen ta instalosh dhe duhet te jet stabil edhe me ket perfomnace. Nese do ishte ne pytje per Vista mendoj se nuk ja kishte vlejt sepse Vista esht me i rend si sisitem.Mos perdor Firefox perdor ndonje broswer tjeter,Instalo ndonje antivirus te leht si nod apo kasperksy por sidoqft zgjedhja esht e juaj. Kurse tek grafika me 128mb edhe kjo nuk esht e mjaftushme qe te ket mundesi ta tregon pasterin e vet W7 por prap po e them ja vlen ta instalosh sepaku si sistem te dyt, sa me heret sa me mire W7 duket te jet e ardhmja e Windowsit.

----------

